# Word of the Day: baffling



## Em in Ohio (Jun 27, 2020)

baffling: hard to comprehend or solve or believe.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*It was extremely Baffling to me my dear,  how he could talk such utter Balderdash*


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm amazed and baffled when folks 'buy into' the total balderdash spewed from the lips of leaders and repeat it as if it was gospel!


----------



## jujube (Jun 28, 2020)

I am baffled at how fast I can run when I do my balderdash to the car after the stylist has cut my hair too short.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 28, 2020)

In an effort to raise her job status, she gave herself undeserved credit for accomplishments and spread ruinous tales about her coworkers; fortunately, the management was not baffled by her ploy, recognizing it as total balderdash.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 28, 2020)

Rising sea levels due to climate change are considered a fact by some and as balderdash by others; still others are just baffled by the science.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 28, 2020)

The balderdash that spews from the mouth of our current leader is baffling to anyone with a brain.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 28, 2020)

We have recieved a letter  from the auto licensing  bureau that has us baffled.

They have a way of doing that, don't they!  At least you didn't have to stand in line!  /-;  (~ Em)


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 28, 2020)

We dread  going to the notary's office tomorrow,,expect to hear a lot of a confusing balderdash from  licensing   officials.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

When the young math teacher had finished reading the "Word Problem" aloud to the class,
( ....so many people went so many places at such a speed, so how many miles, etc........ ?????)
she called on a student to reply, who exclaimed "That's balderdash!"
after which the young math teacher was baffled as to what to say or do next.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 28, 2020)

Holmes was finding the case absolutely 'baffling' as he and Watson sifted through all the unnecessary 'balderdash'


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 28, 2020)

I find it baffling that after five months of learning what the corona 19 virus can do to us some still say it's all "balderdash!"


----------

